# Curly little bowl



## barry richardson (Oct 11, 2020)

This is lombardy poplar I got a while back, turns out it had some nice curl to the q-sawn face, the curl really dances in the light, I have a couple of HF roughouts from it too, hope they turn out the same... 9.5" diameter, poly finish.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 9 | Informative 1


----------



## Maverick (Oct 11, 2020)

Beautiful bowl.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Oct 11, 2020)

That's fantastic!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 11, 2020)

Beautiful

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Oct 11, 2020)

That is one pretty little bowl!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Oct 11, 2020)

Very nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 11, 2020)

What a great surprise! Beautiful.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brandon Sloan (Oct 11, 2020)

Awesome bowl. I really like the base!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 11, 2020)

Beautimus! Really shimmers! Never heard of Lombardi Poplar. Chuck


----------



## DKMD (Oct 11, 2020)

Nicely done, Barry! Couple nice bark inclusions and world-class curl... what’s not to like?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (Oct 11, 2020)

That's a gorgeous bowl!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Oct 11, 2020)

Big growth rings, is that from Mike? Super nice looking bowl.


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 11, 2020)

Thanks @Mr. Peet I picked it up at the wood dump I go to, dumped off by an arborist like you I imagine. With the heat, long growing season, and frequent flood irrigation that most properties use here, trees grow very fast and to mutant sizes....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Oct 11, 2020)

Gawjus ust gawjus!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Oct 11, 2020)

That bowl looks like it's full of water even when it's empty. Amazing work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner (Oct 11, 2020)

Very nicely done. Bet it feels light and good to handle.


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 12, 2020)

William Tanner said:


> Very nicely done. Bet it feels light and good to handle.


Thanks Bill, indeed it does


----------



## Karl_TN (Oct 13, 2020)

No way a pic can not do this bowl justice. That bowl deserves a video of it slowly spinning on turntable.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Oct 17, 2020)

Sweet! Great looking bowl saved from the chipper!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GS-76 (Oct 17, 2020)

Nice job, good looking bowl.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 18, 2020)

Just finished this up from the same wood. I was about done hollowing and as I pulled my bar out a little carelessly, it caught the lip and pieces went flying, miraculously, I found all the pieces on my very cluttered floor and glued it back together, the glue lines show, but the wood was so pretty I didn't want to abandon it. 11"tall, inset a little turquoise cabochon

Reactions: EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## trc65 (Oct 18, 2020)

Love the form and what you've done with the rim and turquoise! Doesn't hurt that you started with a spectacular piece of wood. Almost enjoy looking at the back more than the front for the uninterrupted look at the grain.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (Oct 18, 2020)

I love everything about this piece! It's beautiful.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 18, 2020)

trc65 said:


> Love the form and what you've done with the rim and turquoise! Doesn't hurt that you started with a spectacular piece of wood. Almost enjoy looking at the back more than the front for the uninterrupted look at the grain.


Thanks Tim, I feel the same way, the backside has the best figure, the way the sapwood ran though, the other side wanted to be the front..... :(

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben (Oct 19, 2020)

Man that’s gorgeous!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Oct 19, 2020)

Phenomenal piece, Barry. I don't see no steenkeen' glue lines.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## djg (Oct 19, 2020)

Don't know how I missed this one. Fantastic bowl. Can't believe it's poplar; something I would pass on.


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 19, 2020)

djg said:


> Don't know how I missed this one. Fantastic bowl. Can't believe it's poplar; something I would pass on.


Yea I always thought so too, but the piece was split when I found it and I saw sign of curl, so I figured what the heck......

Reactions: Like 1


----------

